# Blown Head Gasket



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

09 Murano with 48k. Love this vehicle but very concerned about this MAJOR quality issue. It is covered under the powertrain warranty but that only makes me a little more comfortable. Wondering if I should sell it. Anyone else have this problem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow a 3.5 blowing the headgasket that's a fluke. I have seen vq's with over 200,000 no problems. Buy an extended warranty if you are very concerned, but I work in the mechanics field and have never seen this.


----------

